# What are you?  (not a quiz)



## Aikikitty (Sep 23, 2003)

We sure have a lot of members on this forum from all over the world and from all different backgrounds.   

What's in your blood? -vampfeed- 

I'm mostly English :knight: , Scottish :enguard: , and I'm also either 1/4th or 1/8th Norweigan :viking3: (can't remember which). 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 23, 2003)

AMERICAN.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 23, 2003)

> AMERICAN.



Yep me too, with a German and Danish background.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 23, 2003)

Good old fashioned American mutt. Mostly Croatian/Slovak/Northern Italian, the rest is Swedish, French, Irish and Dutch.


----------



## Elfan (Sep 23, 2003)

German and English with with just a hint of Scotish.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 23, 2003)

German and Scotch-Irish


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2003)

Well I am totally American .. though my heritage is Thai dyed Scot.. Half and half


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 23, 2003)

100% British Beef  

Ian.


----------



## RanaHarmamelda (Sep 23, 2003)

German, French, English, Scots-Irish, and American Indian.

All-in-all, American.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2003)

English, Polish, some other bits I cant recall.....


----------



## KanoLives (Sep 23, 2003)

Greek/Italian.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 23, 2003)

American...


but primarily Swedish, a lil german, a lil sampling from all of the UK, and I have Gyspy in there somewhere.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm an American who is 3/4 Swedish and 1/4 English.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 23, 2003)

A large part of my family is "missing." I know I am mostly immigrant blood for no more then 2 generations. I know I have more Irish in me than any other %. I also know I have Polish, Lithuanian, and Slovik in me.

We can use our imagination to fill in the rest.


----------



## rachel (Sep 23, 2003)

Irish/Italian/English/Native American Indian


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 23, 2003)

German...Italian...and English.


----------



## Fightfan00 (Sep 23, 2003)

American but also i'm half Polish and half Canadian french


----------



## Blindside (Sep 23, 2003)

Half Japanese and half northern European Jew.

I'm a mutt and an American.


----------



## Kroy (Sep 23, 2003)

Canadian with a mix of Scottish and French


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Nov 9, 2003)

1/2 Hungarian, 1/2 Slovak (Czech), born here.


----------



## TheEdge883 (Nov 9, 2003)

Parents tell me they found me under a rock. Boy, I hope that was a volcanic rock. 

I'd be vulcan.


----------



## ABN (Nov 9, 2003)

A citizen of the United States whose ancestors were evicted from Ireland, Greece, Scotland, and Austria.


----------



## pknox (Nov 9, 2003)

Mostly Scotch-Irish, Italian, and Norwegian, with a smattering of a whole bunch of other stuff, including Cherokee.


----------



## Seig (Nov 9, 2003)

American,
My Great GrandParents were evicted from Russia when the Bolsheviks took power.  So my heritage is White Russian Jews


----------



## Shodan (Nov 9, 2003)

American:

  With a lot of German, and then some Native American indian (Cherokee and Osage), Irish and Scottish.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 9, 2003)

American.  And so is the familyl on my moms side... the were Apache.  Dad's side is Scottish.  

My wife is Irish/Cherokee which makes my son Apache/Cherokee/Irish/Scottish.... just can't figure out where that boys temper comes from


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 9, 2003)

Full Scot by blood, full American by birth


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 9, 2003)

Norwegian, Danish, Dutch, and scotch Irish (which is just  protestant Irish). The Dutch could be wrong because our family name "Gier" does not exist so we are either Geister( Jewish) or some other spelling which is possibly Dutch. Oh and F F F French. My great great great grandfather built the first bridge across the Mississippi.
Sean


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 9, 2003)

50% Irish & 50% Dutch  Me parents were full blood on each, respectively (Pa was Irish, Ma was Dutch) .  

But I'm an American by birth and til death.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 9, 2003)

Dad's side. North American back to 1621. So, English and American Heritage there.

Mom's Side. Scottish and Irish (A few generations in the states), with the Irish having a little American Indian. I guess American Indian goes way back? (* I have some of the coloration, yet 1/64th is not enough to worry about. ) 

So, I always say American for many generations
:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 9, 2003)

Okinawan + Mexican + Filipino = Mutt


Cthulhu


----------



## someguy (Nov 10, 2003)

i'm a mutt with some from all over Europe plus some Native American and who knows what all else.  Could we not also say that we are all Middle Eastern as that is where humans started.  Or if you belive that humans lived in eden than we coul all be edenian err something.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by someguy _
> *i'm a mutt with some from all over Europe plus some Native American and who knows what all else.  Could we not also say that we are all Middle Eastern as that is where humans started.  Or if you belive that humans lived in eden than we coul all be edenian err something. *


Thats Norwegian


----------



## pknox (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by someguy _
> *i'm a mutt with some from all over Europe plus some Native American and who knows what all else.  Could we not also say that we are all Middle Eastern as that is where humans started.  Or if you belive that humans lived in eden than we coul all be edenian err something. *



Not to be a history teacher here or anything, but that's only part of the story.  Nobody truly knows where humans "started", but the earliest known fossils that have been verified were found in Kenya.  There have since been other fossils found in other areas, but none have yet been verified.  We do know that "civilization" as we know it developed along rivers, in the following locations:

1. China, near the Huang He, or "Yellow River"
2. India, in the Indus river valley
3. Southwest Asia, near the conflux of the Tigris and Euphrates
4. Africa, along the Nile

People from all of these civilizations eventually migrated, giving rise to the different populations of today.  So actually, we're not all "middle eastern", but either "asian" (the first 3, of which only #3 would be considered "Middle Eastern") or "african" (#4).

Sorry to digress, but I can't help it...I've been correcting papers for too long.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 10, 2003)

European-American.

Irish, Scottish, German, Dutch.


----------



## someguy (Nov 10, 2003)

Point taken pknox
But also there was the Yang tzi river in china that was not just the huang ho for areas of early civilization.
Sorry I know its really off topic.


----------



## pknox (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by someguy _
> *Point taken pknox
> But also there was the Yang tzi river in china that was not just the huang ho for areas of early civilization.
> Sorry I know its really off topic. *



True.  The area is actually kind of hard to pinpoint, but definitely China, most likely near both rivers.   BTW, no need to apologize, as I was the one who drifted...again. 

Now back to our regularly scheduled program...


----------

